# stabilizer bars



## Movalleyfarms (Aug 2, 2014)

hello ,:hello: i'm looking for some help . i have a 1958 961 ford powermaster . row crop , and i need some stabilizer bars ,
the ones at tractor supply do not work . any ideas?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi movalley, and welcome to tractor forum 

u may not like the route i chose to go. i've got a 2N, and i made my own. in what way do the bars at TSC not work? dimensions wrong, or something else?


----------



## Movalleyfarms (Aug 2, 2014)

being a row crop my axles are off set ( higher then the pivot point of my lift arms ) . but i think i found an answer , i'm using the ajustable chain stabilizers . so far so good . i would still like to find the ones that belong with the tractor though .


----------



## zohaa (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Haven't been able to log in for a while, looks like I've got some catching up to do!

Have a question regarding the towing capacity of my '72 International Harvester 434 Diesel. I'm going to be fetching a load of crushed gravel (approx. 3/4-1 ton), and will be using a trailer that weighs approx. 1300 lbs on its own. Will the machine be able to handle this?

The amount of information I have been able to find on the topic has been less than stellar, so I was hoping that someone here may be able to guide me or provide me with the specs on the towing capacity of my "good 'ol puffer"

Thank you all!


----------

